# Camp chef turning off



## coog61 (Dec 25, 2019)

2 yo Camp Chef STX keeps turning off during warmup then back on. Thoughts?


----------



## S 854 (Dec 25, 2019)

I just assembled my new SmokePro DLX last night... as I was perusing the manual, it referred to potentially needing to clean out the burn pot from time to time... NOT emptying the cup underneath (which was a huge selling point for me) but actually getting in there “old school” with a vacuum and making sure any “build up” is removed...


----------



## kruizer (Dec 25, 2019)

I would call Canp Chef customer service about that. They will certainly be able to help.


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 25, 2019)

coog61 said:


> 2 yo Camp Chef STX keeps turning off during warmup then back on. Thoughts?


I would try plugging your grill into a different wall outlet and see if that’ll correct it...  Also, the fuse that’s in the controller may need to be changed out.  If those two actions don’t work, then definitely reach out to Camp Chef’s customer service for assistance.  Good luck.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 25, 2019)

S 854 said:


> I just assembled my new SmokePro DLX last night... as I was perusing the manual, it referred to potentially needing to clean out the burn pot from time to time... NOT emptying the cup underneath (which was a huge selling point for me) but actually getting in there “old school” with a vacuum and making sure any “build up” is removed...


I would do what the owners manual recommends you should do...  

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## dubob (Dec 26, 2019)

S 854 said:


> I just assembled my new SmokePro DLX last night... as I was perusing the manual, it referred to potentially needing to clean out the burn pot from time to time... NOT emptying the cup underneath (which was a huge selling point for me) but actually getting in there “old school” with a vacuum and making sure any “build up” is removed...


Yeah, that was a shock to me after I bought my Woodwind SG.  I thought from the gitgo that I would just have to empty the cup after each cook.  WRONG!  It's just like every other pellet grill out there, they need to be vacuumed out every 2 or 3 cooks.  Other than that very large disappointment, I'm very satisfied with the cooking results thus far.  I just did some sandhilll crane breasts a few days ago that almost melted in my mouth.


----------

